# [GEN] Dog attack - Emporia Gazette



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.emporiagazette.com/news/2008/may/05/dog_attack/&cid=0&ei=lWIfSI2oEpK8ygSV78GIBg&usg=AFrqEzd81TPJhxoD7wAmo7TUzTsxmT7W0A"><b>Dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Emporia Gazette, KS -</font> <nobr>21 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Emporia Police Chief Gary Smith said this morning that the call for a <b>dog attack</b> came in at 12:39 pm Saturday. The victim said she had her dog in her <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

